# Tribute



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

TRIBUTE TO EMPLOYEES FROM THE ATTACK IN MOSUL 

Halliburton regrets to confirm the death of four KBR employees who were killed during an attack on the Dining Facility in Mosul, Iraq, at noon on December 21, 2004. 

Leslie W. Davis’, 53, Magnolia, TX, greatest pride was his children and grandchildren. He was working in the Quality Assurance/Quality Control department and was known for his fairness and diligence to his work. Leslie was a compassionate man, who had a personal relationship with a higher power and prayed before every meal. 

Anthony M. Stramiello, Jr., 61, Astoria, OR, known to his friends and colleagues as Tony, was very intelligent, detail oriented and articulate. He was in Iraq working as a Carpenter Foreman to get ahead. He had a passion for adventure. 

Allen Smith, 45, Rosharon, TX, will be remembered most fondly for his contagious smile. A Labor Foreman, he was held in the highest regard by his workers for his warm nature, and his love of a good joke. 

Brett A. Hunter, 29, Chickasaw, AL, worked as a Process Lab Tech Analyst. Brett loved to fish. He was a generous soul, watching out for the subcontract employees he interacted with. 

Each of these men was a special part of the KBR family and will be greatly missed. We strongly urge you to respect the privacy of the family during this most difficult time. KBR closely monitors the constantly changing situation in Iraq and works closely with authorities to ensure the safety and security of all our personnel in the region. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with the families and for all of our employees and subcontractors who are working in this extremely dangerous environment. 

Our previous worst day since we began this mission in Iraq was on April 9, 2004, when one of our supply convoys was attacked. During that attack five employees were killed, two remain missing and Thomas Hamill was injured, captured and later escaped captivity. 

Yesterday’s attack resulting in four deaths and 16 serious injuries was the worst for KBR and our subcontractors in the almost two years of the war in Iraq. We continue to look at all options to try and protect our employees in this current war environment. 

Halliburton and our subcontractors have lost 59 employees while performing services under our contracts in Kuwait and Iraq.


----------

